# Strobe LED or Rotating Halogen



## cfpd0707 (Oct 23, 2009)

I was wondering which light would be less annoying when plowing or which would be a better deal. Here are the two I'm looking at: http://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?catid=4&id=61

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ambe...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

I was looking at the second unit, it looks good but I thought the magnets looked like they would not hold it on very well. So I ended up purchasing a diffrent model.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i have a code 3 420 which is pretty much the same as the first one and it is very bright day or night. I thoink you would like it better than the first one.
But the rotators in the first one will be somewhat noisy if they have the fast rotators and you mount the light directly on your roof.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd buy the rotator bar. Personally I am not a fan of the off brand led makers. If you have the radio on while plowing and you have the rotator bar mounted to your roof, you won't notice it to much unless you are just sitting and after a while you won't even hear it.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Between those 2, go with the rotator. That LED has cheapo written all over it. For a good modern LED mini bar, plan to spend around 4 bills. LED's are definitely far less irritating after along night plowing, you don't notice the reflection as much, and they're silent in operation, unlike rotators. Also, LED's draw a lot less current than rotators saving more juice for other equipment (heater fan, plow, spreader, etc.).


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Go to Galls.com and look in the Clearance section...You'll find their brand which is actually a Federal or Code 3 for the same price.

Rotator by far..hey you'll have the motor noise but you'll know when it's on!

That LED is Chineese Junk...


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I run this for the past 3 years got it off a member here on plowsite had no problem with it and its very very bright

magnet mount it super strong on the roof as well

http://www.awdirect.com/federal-sig...amps-110-watts-amber-45011202/mini-lightbars/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wizardsr;837366 said:


> Between those 2, go with the rotator. That LED has cheapo written all over it. For a good modern LED mini bar, plan to spend around 4 bills. LED's are definitely far less irritating after along night plowing, you don't notice the reflection as much, and they're silent in operation, unlike rotators. Also, LED's draw a lot less current than rotators saving more juice for other equipment (heater fan, plow, spreader, etc.).


4 bills for a mini??????

I got a top of the line Whelen for $300.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

i can get responders for under 250


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

carver60;842265 said:


> i can get responders for under 250


Please tell me more!! I like the sound of that!


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

they are teh con3's for $240 CAD


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Where can I find this... or can't I?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

are you interested? they are not the linear heads, but the con3 style...


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

To be honest, I've always bought cheap lights before so I'm not sure if the con3 would be good enough or if I should go lin. I had my mind made up to get the sho-me able2 because of the price & it seemed to be pretty bright. Now after hearing this I may have to change my mind. I realize I'm comparing strobe to led but can anyone give an opinion about which would be better? I've always liked the look of the responder but thought they were out of range.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

well wahts your price range? I just found the same light for 215. here ya go: http://www.sirennet.com/whr1lppa.html

http://www.sirennet.com/minilightbars.html


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help- any opinions on the con3's? Do you have one yourself?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

I do not have one, but would love one. the con3 is probably one of the best. Its brighter then the linear, and its cheaper. Unless you need the linear, which you dont on a 360 bar, i would recomend the con3. well, christmas is coming up, i see that your pretty lucky, and i think that as a friendly gift, you should send me one to try  lol ps. i do ahve whelen lights, tir3's and tir6's which are on my atv seen in my sig


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Jaysled;837071 said:


> I was looking at the second unit, it looks good but I thought the magnets looked like they would not hold it on very well. So I ended up purchasing a diffrent model.


I don't like magnets, they leave rust rings if left on the truck to long.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

you can just put a piece of vinyl under it...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I would normally go with the LED one but it looks pretty cheaply made. Although I just bought a cheap light and it does fine for what I need it for so it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

carver60;842265 said:


> i can get responders for under 250


are they all blue? you guys up there have the coolest lights....

do you ship to the states?....i saw a con3 in person.....impressive

this bar here...for 245?

http://prostores1.megawebservers.co.../Whelen-Responder(R)-LP-Lightbars,/Detail.bok


----------



## nightandday (Aug 28, 2009)

LED lights are much brighter but generaly cost more. LED has become a problem in many states in fact they have blinded oncoming traffic and caused accidents and also led to fire/ EMS worker injuries. I believe that in the next five years LED lightbare may no longer exist due to this trend. Strobes are a good choice for the rear tail lights but I would keep rooflights to a minimum rotator 360degree


----------

